
Why the Navy Needs Disruption – Now - bkohlmann
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/steve-blank/why-the-navy-needs-disrup_b_11259302.html
======
Tadlos
Quote:

    
    
      This is the second of a two-part post following my stay   
      on the aircraft carrier USS Carl Vinson. Part 1 talked 
      about what I saw and learned - the layout of a carrier, 
      how the air crew operates and how the carrier functions 
      in context of the other ships around it (the strike 
      group.) But the biggest learning was the realization 
      that disruption is not just happening to companies, 
      it’s also happening to the Navy. And that the Lean 
      Innovation tools we’ve built to deal with disruption 
      and create continuous innovation for large commercial 
      organizations were equally relevant here.

